# my rbp's ich situation



## gmcmillan (Nov 6, 2004)

i diagnosed my rbp's with ich yesterday and i went to the petstore and picked up some "ick gaurd" dosed yesterday waited 24hrs did a 25% water change and re-dosed. exactly what the directions said. so i hope it works.

it looks like the little white dots are falling off, or well looks to be less of them anyway.

cross yer fingers!









thanks for all yer help guys and girls


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

keep it up for at least a week to make sure the ich is gone, cause ich lives in a cycle

and just cause the white specks fell off wouldnt mean its gone

heres a pictuer of the the life cycle


----------



## skelator (Sep 12, 2004)

Up your temperature some too... That will help in speeding up the life cycle of the Ich.


----------



## mrodge (Nov 13, 2004)

putting your water to like 85 helps alot too

my glass fish had it for along time, even with the ich medication

give it time


----------



## gmcmillan (Nov 6, 2004)

i stopped dosing with the ich medication from the pet store it wasn't doing anything and went to the salt method and raising the temp

my temp right now is at 86F
and i've dosed the tank 1 each day for 3 days (every 24hrs)

now i'm letting the tank sit without water change for 10 days

hoping that'll get rid of it

i can still see spots on the fins on a few of em' but the other are almost completely gone.

thanks for yer help!


----------

